# The fastest burn



## mindbender00 (Mar 4, 2006)

The fastest burn I ever did was 30 min. using nero 6
How about yours.


----------



## dragon2309 (Mar 4, 2006)

thats gotta be the dumbest question ive heard, what are you brunging, a 3Kb text file, oh ok, then my fastest is 7 seconds, and you need a new burner.

duh


----------



## mindbender00 (Mar 4, 2006)

That's not dumb that's fact and I'm talking dvd movie!


----------



## WeatherMan (Mar 4, 2006)

You should of stated that in the 1st place then


----------



## dragon2309 (Mar 4, 2006)

> That's not dumb that's fact and I'm talking dvd movie!


 im talking about your question being dumb, not how long it took. And how the hell are we all supopsed to magically know that you were bruning a DVD movie and not a text file.

I quote exactly from your first post:





> The fastest burn I ever did was 30 min. using nero 6
> How about yours.


 Not even the thread title of "The Fastest Burn" gives it away or gives any inclination to you referring to a DVD movie, so dont get pissed at me when you were in the wrong.

dragon2309


----------



## The_Other_One (Mar 4, 2006)

I have to go with Dragon on this because even movies have different compression levels and durations...

My last DVD burn took about 15 minutes if I remember correctly...  That was on an 8x disk, 2 hours of footage, high quality.


----------



## jcnoernberg (Mar 4, 2006)

you are all morons for starting such a thread.  i feel dumber for reading it.


----------



## The_Other_One (Mar 4, 2006)

I just felt like putting the creator to shame with that crummy burn time


----------



## Ku-sama (Mar 4, 2006)

16x 2 hour movie high res, about.... 8 minuets


----------



## dragon2309 (Mar 4, 2006)

> you are all morons for starting such a thread.  i feel dumber for reading it.


 only one person can start a thread, lol, we are not morons for correcting him.



> I have to go with Dragon on this because even movies have different compression levels and durations...
> 
> My last DVD burn took about 15 minutes if I remember correctly...  That was on an 8x disk, 2 hours of footage, high quality.


 Same i thought his was kinda slow......



> I just felt like putting the creator to shame with that crummy burn time


 Make him look even more stupid, wow, thats gonna be hard.

dragon2309


----------



## mindbender00 (Mar 4, 2006)

For one dragon I'm not pissed at you are anybody else I just wanted to know
was mines were as fast as the other.


----------



## diduknowthat (Mar 4, 2006)

mindbender00 said:
			
		

> For one dragon I'm not pissed at you are anybody else I just wanted to know
> was mines were as fast as the other.



ok, but you should have stated what you were burning cause that did make you look really stupid. And yeah, your burn is apparently on the slow side.


----------



## mindbender00 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes I should have stated that.
I have a 16xDVDx/-RW with double capability, I mus be using the wronge software. I'm using Nero 6


----------



## Mr.Suave (Mar 4, 2006)

well burning slow isnt entriley that bad. afterall in CD/DVD 101 its actually better to burn slow.


----------



## dragon2309 (Mar 4, 2006)

burning slowly reduces write errors yes, but really it all depends on what quality and length of film you were burning


----------



## kof2000 (Mar 4, 2006)

burning at 16x with full 4.5gb movie took me 8 minutes. it really still depends on how many files you're burning if you're burning a 4.5gb dvd full of 200,000 pictures or something it will take longer.


----------



## jancz3rt (Mar 4, 2006)

*Heya*

Guys, I should add that DVD movies are to be burned at less that 4X in order to get the best results. One more thing. Was the thirty minutes including the ripping or not?

JAN


----------



## elmarcorulz (Mar 4, 2006)

> I have a 16xDVDx/-RW with double capability,


And oyou do it in 30 minutes? What media are you using? I can a full 4.5GB movie in 8 minutes, thats on x4/x8 speed with Nero 6. You must of been using x1 or something


----------



## diduknowthat (Mar 4, 2006)

I think he's ripping the video before he burns w/ nero 6, that's why its taking so long.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Mar 5, 2006)

jcnoernberg said:
			
		

> you are all morons for starting such a thread.  i feel dumber for reading it.


Ouch, you guys need some ice for that burn?


----------



## spamdos (Mar 5, 2006)

well i think you guys managed to cut him deep well done...


----------



## elmarcorulz (Mar 5, 2006)

jcnoernberg said:
			
		

> you are all morons for starting such a thread.  i feel dumber for reading it.


Only one person started it!

And you didint have to read it. No one held a gun to your head and said "read it or ill shoot ya" did they?


----------



## dragon2309 (Mar 5, 2006)

> And you didint have to read it. No one held a gun to your head and said "read it or ill shoot ya" did they?


acually i did, gunpoint and knife point too. he had no choice.


----------



## mrjack (Mar 5, 2006)

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> Make him loko even more stupid, wow, thats gonna be hard.
> 
> dragon2309



No offense dragon2309, but ROFL!


----------



## dragon2309 (Mar 5, 2006)

> No offense dragon2309, but ROFL!


Is that a burn at me or are you agreeing....


----------



## jjsevdt (Mar 5, 2006)

As I'm refering back to this post:

http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=37001

He's at least attempting to use DVD Shrink and Nero to burn, but as for the slow burn time, based on the quality of the question, I'm sure he's not setting his hardware up for opimum performance, rather he's probably only got 4x media.


----------



## mrjack (Mar 5, 2006)

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> Is that a burn at me or are you agreeing....



Definately burn. No offense, but you didn't make yourself look any smarter.


----------



## spamdos (Mar 6, 2006)

wow guys my laptop burns triple layer dvd movies in three seconds so....i win and we can either get back on topic or stop posting


----------



## dragon2309 (Mar 6, 2006)

> Definately burn. No offense, but you didn't make yourself look any smarter.


How didnt i, i wasnt trying to be smart, lol, explain.


----------



## Raditz (Mar 7, 2006)

Get CD-R Memorex, Its really fast on the dvd burner. I loved it, I think it cost like 12 bucks at bestbuy. Well later.


----------



## mindbender00 (Mar 7, 2006)

I guess it depends on the disk.
When I figure how to paste all my computer RAM, OPT & so & so I could get
better help.


----------



## elmarcorulz (Mar 7, 2006)

> Get CD-R Memorex, Its really fast on the dvd burner. I loved it, I think it cost like 12 bucks at bestbuy. Well later.


Its only fast depending on the speed of the cd. Which burner? $12 for how many?


----------

